# Internship visa: Don't have sufficient document



## world_tourister (Oct 4, 2015)

I am a computer science student (self taught). Every year I enrolled myself in a very cheap graduation course to maintain my student status and also for legal purpose (internship requiring to be student). If I was in college, I would in a 5th semester now. But since I enrolled again each year and never gave exams, technically I am still in 1st semester.

If I am right, Germany needs you to be at least in 5th semester to be eligible for internship visa. But I don't have any marksheet to prove that. I have a student ID card of year 2013. Due to a bug in university website, I can also generate a .pdf "Registration Sheet" for each semester. Latest one says I am in 5th semester. But it don't have any signature from university staff.

So, am I completely out of luck or is there still a way for me to pass this 5th semester requirement. I just realized this requirement after I've applied to German companies and started getting interview offers. I really want to intern there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

Studying the first semester five times doesn't get you into the fifth semester. You need to pass the first semester, go on to the second, pass that and so on.


Don't try to apply for internship. You aren't adequately qualified to do so till you legally finish your fifth semester and have all the marksheets with the right stamps and signatures affixed.

Whatever you do, don't lie on your CV that you have completed five semesters without actually doing so. Such lies are easy to detect and will end up ruining your career.


----------



## world_tourister (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for reply. 

> Studying the first semester five times doesn't get you into the fifth semester

I think it is obvious. There was no need to mention it. I learnt about the qualification issue later after applying for jobs. Anyway I earlier today messaged the employer telling them truth about the issue. Maybe I should look for some other country now


----------

